# hello new tt owner here



## Bampson (Aug 7, 2008)

hi guys

i am the proud owner of a 225 tt , i gues i will be poping i n and out to aska few questions here and there ..

Bampson


----------



## Mike753TT (Jan 2, 2008)

Welcome to the forum. TTC or TTR :roll:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome next ste pjoin the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------

